# Verizon Wireless Double Your Data Promotion



## fitti28 (Jul 2, 2011)

It's Double your Data for Verizon Wireless, If you have a 4g smartphone that is currently only getting 2GB of Data for $30 you need to check out this promotion. $30 for 2GB will now double to 4GB for the same price. 
http://shop.verizonwireless.com/?id=Double+Data


----------



## munkyspunk (Jul 30, 2011)

And all I have to do is spend $600 on a smartphone out of contract. What a bargain. lol...

Someone wants to clear out perfectly good stock before the Galaxy Nexus arrives. That's the problem with having a new flagship phone every three weeks.


----------



## mashwa74 (Nov 4, 2011)

So true ... I have just called Verizon and got the deal... my plan includes 4gb data and hotspot for $50... has been increased to 6gb for the same price and I get to keep it so long as I don't switch to a 3g phone. Bravo Big Red....!!! Go guys grab this holiday bonus offer...


----------



## RobTheNext (Oct 8, 2011)

munkyspunk said:


> And all I have to do is spend 600 on a smartphone out of contract. What a bargain. lol...
> 
> Someone wants to clear out perfectly good stock before the Galaxy Nexus arrives. That's the problem with having a new flagship phone every three weeks.


You can actually get your data doubled even as a current customer. No purchase needed. I changed my 2GB plan to 4GB online for my Droid Charge.


----------



## Falcyn (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes -- you just need to have a 4G phone, whether you're a current or new subscriber. This offer just won't show up for 3G devices, though that should be irrelevant to people in this specific forum.


----------



## munkyspunk (Jul 30, 2011)

I'm unlimited, but I'll tell the wife. The offer itself makes it sound like you need to buy a phone.


----------



## fitti28 (Jul 2, 2011)

munkyspunk said:


> I'm unlimited, but I'll tell the wife. The offer itself makes it sound like you need to buy a phone.


I am unlimited myself, but wife was on 2gb plan and they will just double it to 4gb. You just have to be on any 4g phone and it doesn't matter if new or current customer. It doesn't change you plan or price.


----------



## mashwa74 (Nov 4, 2011)

So true you don't have to buy a phone or be a new customer. I called customer service and they bumped my 4gb plan to 6gb... amazingly I was told I get to keep it forever so long as I don't switch to a 3g phone.


----------



## neyenlives (Aug 5, 2011)

mashwa74 said:


> So true you don't have to buy a phone or be a new customer. I called customer service and they bumped my 4gb plan to 6gb... amazingly I was told I get to keep it forever so long as I don't switch to a 3g phone.


there was no 4Gb plan to begin with.....what are you talking about?


----------



## munkyspunk (Jul 30, 2011)

Wife just called and got upgraded. The lady tried to stonewall her and say she had to buy her phone in the last 2 weeks. My wife just lied and blamed it on an ill-informed half-stoned store employee (there's lots of those.. not a far fetched story, actually) that said she could call.

Short story - she got the upgrade and was told it was good for a year.


----------



## jigabits (Aug 24, 2011)

I changed my data package online through My Verizon. I had a 5 GB plan with my wife's being 2 GB. Upgraded to 10 GB and 4 GB. Everything went through fine. But as you'll see in the screen shots, it says the contract end date is 09/08/2012 (one year) But when I log into My Verizon, it still says my contract is good until 09/08/2013 (two years.) So it's still unknown if this is only good for a year or the life of my actual contract.


----------



## sircrazy (Sep 7, 2011)

neyenlives said:


> there was no 4Gb plan to begin with.....what are you talking about?


The 4gb is with tethering.

so the 4gb tether is now 6gb tether.


----------

